# empty dvd shows full?!?!?



## sofiagr (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a liteon sohw 1633s to burn dvd's. It writes both, dvd-r and dvd+r. Both, Nero and Xilisoft progs as avi to dvd converter shows empty dvs as full. The same in my Comuter if I right-click on the DVD drive the disc is shown all blue (full). Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Some drives and programs only see the written portion of CD's and DVD's and say 0 bytes and full for empty disks. That may not be the case with you, but can you write to these disks or do you get a "full" message when you try?


----------



## sofiagr (Jan 15, 2008)

dvds not only shows full but it is also impossible to write to them:down:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> The same in my Comuter if I right-click on the DVD drive *the disc is shown all blue *(full).


That's normal behavior for a blank/empty DVD (in XP). And your burner should also now show as *CD Drive* and Total Size and Free Space should show as *0 bytes*.


----------



## sofiagr (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks eyveryone for your help! Finally it was a missing wnaspi dll messing up my burning. Now everything seems to be ok.:up:


----------



## petdarc (Jul 17, 2008)

This appears to be a popular problem.

I simply check to see if there is any space on a new dvd and like others it is completely blue stating there is 0 bytes and 0 space available. I have now checked my wife's laptop and this is the same.

Both machine were ok last time I burnt a dvd.

Have windows updates got something to do with this problem?

I apologies now, as I would require any positive response in basic language

Regards

petdarc


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

petdarc said:


> *This appears to be a popular problem.**
> *
> I simply check to see if there is any space on a new dvd and like others it is completely blue stating there is 0 bytes and 0 space available. I have now checked my wife's laptop and this is the same.
> 
> ...


It's not a _problem_ it's just the way it is and has been for as long as I can remember.


----------



## cider33 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm happy to have come across this thread since I too need to write to a dvd but it's not letting me.. Any way around it? I'm trying to write to the blank dvd but it won't let me because it is reading it as full. 
What's the solution so that the dvd will be seen as empty??


----------



## 0ldog (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got the same problem. This happened to me before and I found the answer with a Google search, but for the heck of me I can't remember how I solved it.


----------

